# NOTD June 5, 2011



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 4, 2011)

Here's another acrylic nail attempt I did!  When I first decided to put the pink stripe, I didn't think of how difficult it was going to be to get done on my right hand!  lol!  But, it took a few hours, and I finished.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 4, 2011)

So pretty Barbie!  I hate doing my right hand lol!


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 4, 2011)

So sparkly and pretty! Great job!


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jun 4, 2011)

So sparkly!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it, good job!


----------



## vixie13 (Jun 5, 2011)

Sadly my Revlon Polish in Electric started to chip (as the fast dries do 




 )

So I did a top coat of China Glaze's Black Crackle.

Kinda reminds me of Bumble Bee from Transformers.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 5, 2011)

Ooh yeah , I'm loving the yellow and black


----------



## llehsal (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice girlies!  I tried out my crackle again this weekend and it just did not work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I love the black but it has become a thick gooey mess.  The rest just does not work for me!


----------



## Thefemaleclown (Jun 11, 2011)

That looks amazing Barbie! I'm also loving the yellow and black Vixie. I need to invest in some more yellow polish


----------



## MikiChicBella (Jun 11, 2011)

Envy on the nails Barbie!

OH Wow I love me some bumble bee&lt;3 He's soo cute: AWESOME combo
 



> Originally Posted by *vixie13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sadly my Revlon Polish in Electric started to chip (as the fast dries do
> 
> ...



I can not remember the post but one lady said that there are different ways to apply crackle. She did say that you could wait to it's about dry just above tacky then apply a nice layer of polish not thick and not to thin and wait for a good 15 min..but that was with the Kleancolor polish. Something about it being tacky and not completely dry. Then there are some that require it to be completely dry and others completely wet.

*Confused*






Yeah me too =D
But if it's gooey couldn't you some polish thinner to thin it out some or do you think that would ruin it??!



> Originally Posted by *llehsal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice girlies!  I tried out my crackle again this weekend and it just did not work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I love the black but it has become a thick gooey mess.  The rest just does not work for me!


----------



## 3NITSUJ (Dec 28, 2011)

Did you have any problems with this product lifting? I am thinking about buying it but I don't want to waste my money! thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> xoxo


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jan 3, 2012)

I did at first. I've found that if you dehyrate the nail well before applying the acrylic, its not a huge problem.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katana (Jan 8, 2012)

Great job barbie!

Vixie that colour combo looks pretty!


----------

